# eclipse zeigt nur noch das eine projekt an...



## ruutaiokwu (24. Feb 2011)

hallo zusammen,

habe gerade das problem dass ich vorher 2 eclipse-fenster geöffnet hatte (projekt rechtsklick -> "Open in New Window"...)

dann hatte ich 2 fenster, eines mit sämtlichen projekten, das andere mit dem gewählten projekt im "Package Explorer"

dann habe ich was geupdatet, und eclipse gab schlussendlich irgendwelche fehlermeldungen aus...

beim nächten start hat sich nur das fenster geöffnet, welches zuvor nach "Open in New Window" geöffnet wurde, also nur mit dem einen projekt... wenn man im "Package Explorer" eine ebene höher geht, und anschliessend eclipse neu startet, bringt das nichts... man ist wieder im gleichen projekt. 

auch "Reset Perspective" bringt nichts...

habe weder zeit noch lust, deswegen die ganzen eclipse-konfigurationen auf einen neue eclipse-installation zu migrieren.


grüsse, jan


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2011)

Vwersuche mal das:
File -> Import... -> General/Existing Project into Workspace

Liegen denn deine Projekte noch "physisch" im Workspace?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (24. Feb 2011)

hallo maki,

danke für deine antwort. "Close Perspective" hat das problem gelöst...


gruss, jan


----------

